# S13 with S15 front end



## 240sxNLR (Sep 7, 2004)

pic link 

found on cardomain I like it and it is the first time I have seen an S15 front end conversion on an S13....would be sweet imo


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

are you kidding me? tons of people do that conversion. its not like that guy is pionering a new conversion...its been done many times on s13's


----------



## 240sxNLR (Sep 7, 2004)

Kelso said:


> are you kidding me? tons of people do that conversion. its not like that guy is pionering a new conversion...its been done many times on s13's



that is the first time I have seen it on an S13...I have seen several on S14s though

if so common, do you know the links where I can get the parts?

and it is quite different than the very common S13 Silvia front end conversion...just for clarification

I searched the forums and looked into importfan and VIS and did not see any parts for the S15 cenversion for the S13...unless you are telling me that the same parts will fit that are suited for the S14 body?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

buy an s15 front end...thats it, theres no special equipment to buy to convert it, its just putting it on(of course theres a lil mods to be made, but you know what to do when you buy the parts...)


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah been done...it's like other converision, fenders...hood...brackets....lights....bumper...u know


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> buy an s15 front end...thats it, theres no special equipment to buy to convert it, its just putting it on(of course theres a lil mods to be made, but you know what to do when you buy the parts...)


WRONG RONDA! J/k why buy the whole front end when all you need is the brackets and lights. Then you can pick up a after market bumper and Cfiber hood. They make fenders for the s13 to fit the s15 lights (cuts down on the mods). Good luck on the wiring. Jspec.com has what your looking for. unless you want the cheapy part then goto importfan.com.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

trust me, i know allll about the conversions. actually id say its more popular on the s13 than the s14.

best place to get the parts... www.ebay.com lol. its _pretty much_ a bolt on conversion.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> buy an s15 front end...thats it, theres no special equipment to buy to convert it, its just putting it on(of course theres a lil mods to be made, but you know what to do when you buy the parts...)


S15 fenders do not bolt on to s13's
You need to buy the fibreglass conversion fenders or weld and smooth the two models of fenders together then bog and repaint


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

GRRR! I hate being... poor


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

S15 front on S13 chassis is FAR from a bolt-on. 

either you get the Strawberry face conversion kit (which still has fitment issues on both the S14 and S13) or you buy the S15 front or parts for/from it. for it to fit EXACT, most body shops would cut the front and weld it back together so it fits perfectly. it's not easy and don't expect it to be cheap because it's not going to be. 

i'd say stick with the Silvia front or stay with the FB/180SX/240SX front. meaning, the front that's on there.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

what does eveyone think a car like this is worth. only reason i ask is because at the shop today, one on my mechanics told me he was selling his fastback s13 w/ det and s15 front end. the paint is not as fancy as this one, but still nice. other mods that i noticed - both front racing buckets w/ four point harnes (maybe five if the sub belts were under the seats), Apexi fuel and turbo managment (turbo timer, SAFC and the other one that looks like the Apexi SAFC), Tein coilovers (dont know what series), JDM tail lights and prob more. 

when he told me he was selling it for "eleven" i almost ran out to rob an ATM j/k. i figured at eleven hundered there was no way i could go wrong.... then he said, while smirking "no no eleven thousand". so i complimented him on his car (it is very nice) and walked away.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

11k...hmm...i saw one in my paper for 8k, pretty much the same mods as that one and it was a 92...this had JIC FLT-A2's(my dream suspension), a full HKS t51R Kai trubo kit, and a AEM management...


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> 11k...hmm...i saw one in my paper for 8k, pretty much the same mods as that one and it was a 92...this had JIC FLT-A2's(my dream suspension), a full HKS t51R Kai trubo kit, and a AEM management...


ya, i tried to not laught RIGHT at him, but failed. its a nice car... but no way he could get anyone to really buy his car at that price, i mean he was repairing the engine when he told me the price... he had put out a cylinder because he was trying to run 12psi of boost on the stock 270 injectors on a 1/4 strip... oops... boom.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

*tail-pipe smokes violently* ahhh it must be running rich lets lean it out a lil LOL


----------



## Nycist (Sep 16, 2004)

*heh*

waste of money if you ask me.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

someone somewhere will buy it....a stupid rich young kid will


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i agree...


----------



## 240sxNLR (Sep 7, 2004)

yeah, someone will buy it I am sure...but thanks to the link here I will perform my own conversion...it is going to cost a bit, but I think the look will be worth the money and effort put forth, thaks to those of you with helpful info


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Avshi750 said:


> what does eveyone think a car like this is worth.


Unless you find an enthusiast buyer then the market value of it is LESS than the market value of a stock example. Reason is no one wants a car that is very difficult or expensive to fix after an accident. Your average person wont want to source s15 headlights if one gets broken.


----------

